# Any Espro Press users on here with recipes?



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Just ordered a medium Espro Press to be my new office solution (I have a Baratza Encore I can probably get away with having at work). There doesn't seem to be much consensus out there about brew ratios, other than aiming for the top end of the range suggested on the Espro site (e.g. 36g in 600ml water). Here's their recommended ratios:









Does anyone have any practical experience with these?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Brew ratios are a moveable feast, depends on roast level, strength & how long you want to steep for. I'd aim around 65-70g/l for 4-5min steep, medium/light roasts. Lower ratios for darker roasts &/or longer steeps. Grind medium/fine, as for drip.


----------

